# What Region in PA do you live



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

Since there are 67 Counties in PA, I'm gonna limit the poll to regions!

I live in Berks County!


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

South Central,Blair Co.


----------



## PSUGunner (May 26, 2007)

South East I guess, but its more south central...Lancaster County here


----------



## 45SAM1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Southeast. Chester Co.


----------



## Redseal (Nov 12, 2007)

Pike County ( GREAT Pheasant hunting right across the river....New Jersey)

Beretta 92FS
Beretta 84FS
Springfield XD 9
Kimber Aegis Ultra Carry
Smith&Wesson 686


----------



## larrymeyer (Feb 5, 2008)

Northeastern

Susquehanna County


----------



## .41 Magnum (Aug 31, 2007)

*Mifflin County, right smack in the middle !*


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lancaster County, about 10 minutes from Lancaster City, very close to the Rt. 30 outlets.


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

*South West*

Allegheny County :smt022


----------



## rtmpgh (Mar 11, 2008)

*Southwest*

Greene Co.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Montgomery County


----------



## DarinD (Apr 8, 2008)

Franklin County


----------



## aafasano (Apr 9, 2008)

Central PA in Clinton county near Woolrich


----------



## warrior9504 (May 2, 2008)

Northampton County....why is this poll closed?


----------



## futurepharm (May 11, 2008)

indiana county:smt023


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

Perry Co.


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

Delaware Co.


----------



## oslo66 (Jan 14, 2008)

SW PA. Westmoreland Co.


----------



## sreno0207 (Aug 26, 2008)

new guy here from westmoreland county!!!!:buttkick:


----------



## eazyasone23 (Sep 26, 2008)

North East monroe county


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Some poll you got there pal ! I see all of you must live around Philly.Well,I live in the wilds of Pa..Yeah,in the north west.Clarion co.Go west young men ,go west.


----------



## jasonmorasco (Nov 9, 2008)

Northampton County Hellertown


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

SW PA - Westmoreland, and glad everyday that I don't live in Allegheny!


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

Schuylkill County, North Manheim area.


----------



## george ries (Oct 29, 2006)

:smt023lancaster in centerville


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

george ries said:


> :smt023lancaster in centerville


Too close to Backwoods Outfitters for me. I'd have to move farther away or risk bankruptcy from buying too many guns there.


----------



## hardlife (Dec 2, 2008)

Eastern York here. Hellam.


----------



## recon (Nov 4, 2006)

Cumberland county here.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Luzerne county near Scranton in the northeast


----------



## perrycounty (Jun 2, 2009)

Name says it all...Close to Shermansdale...


----------



## sharkie03 (Apr 19, 2009)

cumberland/franklin county line


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Also the east York area
We must be down the street from each other Hardlife, I'm in Hellam too


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

North central Pa , Tioga Co.


----------



## gunr (Nov 3, 2009)

Cambria County where we cling to our guns and our religion.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Schuylkill County, heart of the coal region.


----------



## chkrdflg (Jun 29, 2011)

York County....Springettsbury Twp.


----------



## Jerrshoe (Dec 15, 2011)

Franklin County here........base of the South Mountains.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Southwest - just north of Pgh in Beaver county


----------



## smerr59 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mercer county, on the border with Ohio. I mean, RIGHT ON THE BORDER!


----------



## nexstar7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lancaster County. Just moved here 1 year ago. Love it here.


----------



## bigbarry (Dec 15, 2012)

westmoreland county


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

ahh, out in 'the cong' eh?


----------



## RONWEN (Dec 15, 2012)

Venango County.


----------



## ollie (Feb 25, 2013)

Northwest...Venango Co.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

North west Pa Crawford Co.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, not to be too different, but, we live in Monroe County very close to the Delaware Water Gap (Which I pass through, at least, once a week on the way to visit family in northern New Jersey.) 

Haven't done it recently; but I used to enjoy climbing all the way up to the very top of Mount Tammany and, then, stand out on that big protruding boulder a mile, or so, up in the air in order to watch the military jets from McGuire and Dover Air Force Bases come roaring in right at eye level! 

It's really cool when the pilots wiggle their wings and raise one hand up next to their faces as they zip on by! It's always surprised me that you barely hear these jets as they come in on you. Most of the incredible noise is when they're right on top of you and after they depart. 

That used to be a great climb! I'm too old now to do it, anymore; but the, so-called, 'short route' up the precipitous south face was half the fun of getting up there. In 45 years of climbing to the top of The Gap I think we only used the (really) long, but gradually inclined, northern trail only once. (Scenic, but nowhere near as much fun.)


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Allegheny County in the REPUBLIC OF Taxylvania


----------



## publius71 (Oct 1, 2013)

Chambersburg, Franklin county


----------



## klarson27 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lancaster in Ephrata..


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

:smt067:snipe::rip::minigun::rock::smt074:smt160


----------



## Papabear (Dec 20, 2011)

Montgomery C.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

○●□■☆★♡♥


----------



## Pbmoser (Feb 14, 2015)

Lehigh county


----------



## Loknload (Oct 3, 2014)

Berks County


----------



## MDan (Dec 27, 2016)

Southwest - pittsburgh


----------



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Montgomery County, Telford, 27 miles outside of Philly.


----------



## Auriemma (Feb 19, 2017)

Montgomery County... West Norriton.


----------

